# DOGS! 2 OF THEM!



## [M]artin (Sep 19, 2012)

So I doodled a quick little something in exchange for something else from someone here and, well...

*DOGS!*

*PLAYING!*

*IN GRASS!*


----------



## Cyan (Sep 19, 2012)

background grass are huge!   
or maybe the dogs are tamagochi sized

What are the grey and pink thing? his mouth and tongue?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2012)

lol i spy a photoshop grass brush


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2012)

...I think there's something wrong with that poor dog's tongue. It looks like it's flying right off!


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 20, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> lol i spy a photoshop grass brush


I noticed that too and it fits pretty well with the picture.


----------



## Devin (Dec 15, 2012)

Just wanted to do an update. [M]artin made the picture for me, which I gave to my girlfriend. And then I thought... What else could I do with this picture, since she just adores Corgis. May I present the Corgi pillow. (The pillow she put in is small, so it looks off.)


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 15, 2012)

*^* That is definitely the *greatest thing, EVER*. She's gonna love it and it looks pretty friggin cozy to boot!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh god!
That's SOOOO adorable!


----------

